# Remington 700 Classic in 257 Roberts for sale



## waterbug (May 22, 2004)

I have a Remington 700 Classic in 257 Roberts for sale. The Classics were limited production rifles and the 257 Roberts was manufactured in 1982. It is a long action and has a 24” barrel. The rifle is in excellent condition. $575 picked up in the Tomball area. Shipping is available for the actual cost.


----------



## Cap-N-Red (May 21, 2004)

Is the stock glossy or oil finished? The reason I ask is , that it looks glossy in the photo.


----------



## waterbug (May 22, 2004)

The stock is more of an oil finish - it's not glossy. I think the glossy look is probably a reflection from either the flash or the overhead lighting.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I would love to have that rifle but I have already bought two this year , so i'm done.


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*257 Roberts*

Are you open to a trade?


----------



## kman (Aug 13, 2005)

PM sent


----------



## waterbug (May 22, 2004)

Sold pending funds.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Somebody got a sweet round, hope it shoots as good as mine.


----------

